# FitBit Question



## spookychick13

Heya,

Do any of you own a FitBit, and if so, how does it handle riding??


----------



## Drifting

Subbing, never heard of it before so I had to google what it was.


----------



## sea

Don't have a fitbit but I do have an up band which is similar, it just thinks I'm sprinting for an hour at a time when I ride with it :-o


----------



## tinyliny

Yeah, my UP band tells me I've walked like 10,000 steps for an hour and half of riding at a walk. I can't remember exactly, but it gives me lots of kudos for the time spent in the saddle.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I've got a Fitbit Flex. Supposedly you can manually go in and enter the information for horse riding as a pre-set in activities, but I never do. I just count steps and it counts my steps when I'm on the horse (but it also counts active minutes)


----------



## Prinella

I've had this dilemma as well. Ive done some experimenting and it seems to count 20 horse steps at walk at about 22 steps. 

I've started just taking it off when I ride and manually entering the riding through my fitness pal.


----------



## EquineBovine

Oooo looks interesting! Subbing to come back to this


----------



## Prinella

How are people managing their fitbits and riding. Has anyone discovered the magical way to make it work?


----------



## .Delete.

I do alot of bike riding and I have the FitBit flex aswell. Leaving it on your wrist doesn't do poop when you're biking, so I put it in my shoe. This weekend I'll be on horses quite a bit. I think I am going to try both and see which one works best. Logging it manually can get annoying.


----------



## spookychick13

Any updates on using this device?


----------

